# Gun Carriages



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I've recently a basilisk from GW and want to convert it into a 'gun carriage' or permanent weapon emplacement - but not one on a bit of permanent scenery or anything. I'd also like to use the 'tank' element to create a salamander type scout vehicle.

Does anyone have any handy ideas for conversions of how I might go about it? I want to use this one as a test for my catachans with the idea that if it goes OK, i can roll out 6 more for my renegades.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think with a bit of chopping you could probably mount the basilisk cannon to this setup: 










Naturally it's too big for that base alone, but that also slots into the top of the bastion and if I remember right, the bunker as well. 

You might also be able to rig something out of this: 











But beyond these options, honestly I think forgeworld have the best answer.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

kind of want to make something like this > http://tamiya.com/english/products/35283north_african/index.htm

its for a catachan army which is very heavy infantry (its a modified 3rd ed army). thought that a gun emplacement would look better than a tank version (and its cheaper in points, but i hardly ever play so that's somewhat unimportant.)

What I'm unsure about is if the scale of the kit would look daft with a 40k earthshaker on it, or if it would be easier to make a similar base mount out of plasticard and bitz. maybe some plasticard I beams with a predator/razorback turret mount to mount the gun piece on.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So this? 










To my knowledge, FW doesn't make the earthshaker platform anymore, soI think the trailer is the closest direct model you can get. It might be possible to modify that. Unless you want to try scratchbuilding a platform. In which case I still believe the aegis defense kit will help, as you can use the joint section to mount it and the wall section to bulk out the structure. You'll probably have to do the rest with plasticard.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Serpion5 said:


> So this?


basically yes.


----------

